# Mook's next job?



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

A fun poll rather than a serious poll or a pointless poll

Where will Mook go after all the trouble he's caused?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, which wiseguy was the first to vote "I don't care"?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Bugger I missed the trouble! what's he been up to?

bob


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Bugger I missed the trouble! what's he been up to?
> 
> bob


Post #10 of this one

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149062-had-2011-gtr-weekend.html


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr Yu, are you watching, Mr Mizuno, Mook is coming for you, he is H.A.M.:flame:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I think Mook would make a good Shaolin Monk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bajie said:


> I think Mook would make a good Shaolin Monk


Ahhhh, grasshopper!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the bin thing is closer to the truth than you would believe. lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry, 'whoever you are' mookiebear :chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I could do with an extra set of hands.

Robbie


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> the bin thing is closer to the truth than you would believe. lol


You still here??


----------

